# Great Training Day!



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

You guys probably get sick of hearing from me. All this stuff is so new to me, and so basic, but when it starts to come together at the most entry level it is still so fun and so exciting. 

First of all the weather today for late in Nov in Michigan was gorgeous. It clouded up this afternoon as rain was expected this evening, but it was 60 degrees. My dogs wanted to go swimming. The pond was RIGHT THERE!!!! LOL 

Today they were working on blinds with "obstructions", hills, trees, and a few tile drains in the path the dogs had to go over not around. It was fun watching the seasoned dogs struggle with what appeared to be innocent. Very educational and that is what I mean by fun. The first dog to NAIL all three marks was the poodle. He is such and incredible dog. Oh and the 10 month old lab pup. The master dogs were testing their handlers. 

Gabby and Quinn worked on whistle sit work. Simple "back" to the pile, with a whistle sit on the return. Trainer wants the pressure off the pile, so sit them on the return to learn the concept. I had a hard time communicating properly to Gabby, so the trainer stepped in, stopped her once, and she had the concept. I did it 2 more times on the way in, then we did it once on the way out, close to me (quick after the send) then cast her to the pile. WOO HOO!!!! Gabby nailed it. One time the trainer stopped her on the way in, and to see if she truly understood the concept, he cast her back to the pile with a bumper in her mouth. I thought "whoa she is not going to understand" sure enough she went back to the pile stil holding her bumper. He whistled her, she stopped and he called her in. I was SO proud of Gabby. 

Hubby did the same exercise with Quinn. She did really well too but she doubts the exercise more, so she needed a bit more pressure. However once the exercise was made clear to her, she was on top of it. 

All the dogs went through their exercises on blinds again. Gabby and Quinn revisited whistle sit, and both were really good the second time. I just thought it was SO cool the work we have been doing is making sense to the dogs, and in the process of a training drill. So much fun. 

We finished on a longer single mark. Gabby lost focus running through the trees, but with a little bit of help she got reminded where it was. Truthfully we have not done marks for a while so I was not disappointed. It is hard to find time to do marks (need help) usually the other work one person can do. 

Trainer reconfirmed we are right on track and doing well. Watching that 10 month old pup running blinds I think he thought we needed confirmation. That dog stays with him from time to time, lives much closer and trains more a week. We are city folk, who work full time, it's dark when we get home, and well... we know we are probably greener than our dogs. I know Gabby makes me look good. It was nice to hear him say we are doing fine. We know it will take us longer than the next person but learning right and doing it right is the most important part. Heck we are having fun! That's what counts. Right??

We hope to go back in two weeks, weather permitting. Maybe we can find some training time between now and then.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

sounds like a wonderful day, and no, I will NEVER get tired of hearing from you!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow - that sounds like an incredible session - there are a few poodles in this area who are incredible too! 

I so hear you about working full time and trying to train dogs - it is very difficult and add in the darkness and field work is - well - not going to happen during the work week.

I certainly love your updates


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

No, I don't get tired hearing about successes.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Great post Ann! Sounds like a wonderful session! I loved this part the best:

"I just thought it was SO cool the work we have been doing is making sense to the dogs, and in the process of a training drill. So much fun."

That is the beauty of the method, when it all comes together there is no confusion and the dogs can excel. Congrats!!!!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Very nice! I love to hear about everyone's training!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Never get tired of hearing your reports! Way to go Gabby and Quinn, sounds like you had a fun session and that you all are coming along nicely!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Maxs Mom said:


> You guys probably get sick of hearing from me. All this stuff is so new to me, and so basic, but when it starts to come together at the most entry level it is still so fun and so exciting.


This morning I was happy to see you had posted. As I opened the thread I was thinking "I haven't seen a Ann update in forever, she must be busy with her new job". 
Not sick of your posts here. Post away.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Sounds like it was a great day of training.


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Maxs Mom said:


> Trainer reconfirmed we are right on track and doing well. Watching that 10 month old pup running blinds I think he thought we needed confirmation. That dog stays with him from time to time, lives much closer and trains more a week. We are city folk, who work full time, it's dark when we get home, and well... we know we are probably greener than our dogs. I know Gabby makes me look good. It was nice to hear him say we are doing fine. We know it will take us longer than the next person but learning right and doing it right is the most important part. Heck we are having fun! That's what counts. Right??


ABSOLUTELY RIGHT!!! I may never have the next FC, but that doesn't mean Riot and I don't love the work any less. I love training, and it certainly sounds like you do to. Sure, competing is a rush, but the training is my favorite part


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

mlopez said:


> Sure, competing is a rush, but the training is my favorite part


That's the part to remember in my book. We all hear "it's the journey" and I think with dogs it truly is. What better partners could we ask for in that journey. 

Yeah I am not posting much. I have dog classes Mon-Thurs after work, so I am not on the computer much. I still try to check the board quickly and see what is up. The new job is great. But I do miss being with my dogs all day. Come on lotto. 

I will try to check in when I can. I will also update with fun Gabby (and Teddi) news.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Sounds like a great session Ann. Darrin really knows how to read the dogs--he will challenge them, but not throw them into something where they don't have the tools to succeed if they just try!


----------

